# Sync compatitibility



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Both Sony and Samsung support "sync" where the TV remote can work with any device. It would get so easy to use one remote. Even if it only supported a few functions.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

They already did this, but you have to buy an optional TiVo Glo remote to get that learning capability in the remote.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

No you are confusing 2 different concepts. Sync uses the existing remote for any sync compatible sets. The "device" then integrates into the CrossBar. So you use your existing remote, and dont need any other.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

Not so much confusion as not being familiar with Sync.


----------

